# Wattwürmer hältern



## Raubwels (25. Dezember 2018)

Hi, ich wollte mal fragen wie ich Wattwürmer richtig hälter.
Da ich absoluter Neuling im Brandungsangeln bin brauche ich etwas Rat.
Ich wollte Sonntags mal los zum Brandungsangeln und mit Samstags die Wattwürmer holen.
Wieviele brauche ich so und wie hälter ich die das die Sonntag morgen noch frisch sind?
Ich wollte morgens so für 3 bis 4 Stunden mal los.

Petrie
Raubwels


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Dezember 2018)

Ich würde sie in Zeitung einschlagen,  so daß die Würmer lose nebeneinander liegen und die Zeitung dann im Kühlschrank lagern. Vom einem auf den anderen Tag ist es kein Hexenwerk

Mit 50 Würmern solltest du gut versorgt sein. Viel Spaß und Petri heil.


----------



## degl (25. Dezember 2018)

alternativ kannst du auch Küchenkrepp nehmen.......ich finde, das die Watties dann immer etwas fester werden, da das Papier noch etwas saugstärker ist und die Watties ungern im eigenen Saft liegen

gruß degl


----------



## Raubwels (25. Dezember 2018)

Danke für euere schnellen Antworten!
Schöne Feiertage euch noch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. Dezember 2018)

ich habe meine in einem senasas eimer mit Meerwasser getan und morgens und abends frisches wasser gegeben.hat über Pfingsten immer gut geklappt.


----------



## sunny (2. Januar 2019)

Klappt aber auch mit nem anderen Eimer .


----------



## Silvio.i (24. Januar 2019)

Ich habe mir gestern Würmer mitbringen lassen für Sonntag. Werden mit ca. 10l Salzwasser und Sauerstoffpumpe gehältert. Mal sehen, ob es klappt!


----------



## Stulle (24. Januar 2019)

In zeitung (frisch) und Kühl halten die locker nochmal 2 tage. Sonst eimer/fass schön dunkel und auch kühl mit passendem meerwasser.


----------



## Raubwels (25. Januar 2019)

Das mit der Zeitung hat bei mir auch sehr gut funktioniert, danke nochmal für den Tip.
Und Seeringelwürmer halten noch besser habe ich festgestellt.

Petri
Raubwels


----------



## Nemo (25. Januar 2019)

Raubwels schrieb:


> Das mit der Zeitung hat bei mir auch sehr gut funktioniert, danke nochmal für den Tip.
> Und Seeringelwürmer halten noch besser habe ich festgestellt.
> 
> Petri
> Raubwels



mich hat mal so einer gebissen


----------

